# Recommend me a WC book



## 3John2 (Dec 31, 2006)

I have a copy of hte Westminster Shorter Catechism by CI Williamson. I was wondering with so many copies of the WC can someone recommend me a "definative" book on that?


----------



## Davidius (Dec 31, 2006)

*Shaw?*

We're in a similar boat because I was recently looking for commentaries on the Confession and Shorter Catechism as well. I asked the elders at my church about it and one of them let me borrow a copy of "An Exposition of the Westminster Confession of Faith" by Robert Shaw. It came with high recommendations and I've seen it mentioned several times here on the board, too. From what I understand, A.A. Hodge also produced a recommendable commentary on the Confession.

http://www.heritagebooks.org/item.asp?bookId=1389 - Shaw

http://www.heritagebooks.org/item.asp?bookId=718 - Hodge


----------



## bookslover (Dec 31, 2006)

CarolinaCalvinist said:


> We're in a similar boat because I was recently looking for commentaries on the Confession and Shorter Catechism as well. I asked the elders at my church about it and one of them let me borrow a copy of "An Exposition of the Westminster Confession of Faith" by Robert Shaw. It came with high recommendations and I've seen it mentioned several times here on the board, too. From what I understand, A.A. Hodge also produced a recommendable commentary on the Confession.
> 
> http://www.heritagebooks.org/item.asp?bookId=1389 - Shaw
> 
> http://www.heritagebooks.org/item.asp?bookId=718 - Hodge




According to the _Dictionary of Scottish Church History and Theology_ (1993), Shaw's (1795-1863) commentary, published in 1845, is "the most thorough commentary by a Scottish Presbyterian. Writing in sympathy with its writers, Shaw elucidates the opposing views against which the Confession was framed" (p. 770).

I have it, and it's very good. Highly recommended.


----------



## 3John2 (Jan 1, 2007)

Thanks I'll go look at ebay for a copy.


----------



## R. Scott Clark (Jan 1, 2007)

For what it's worth, I assign A A Hodge's commentary.

rsc


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 23, 2007)

Be sure to check out the Westminster Shorter Catechism Project and Fisher's Catechism.

Also see this thread on Catechism Commentaries.


----------



## VaughanRSmith (Jan 23, 2007)

It's not really a commentary, but the studies in this book are fantastic.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Jan 23, 2007)

Exagorazo said:


> It's not really a commentary, but the studies in this book are fantastic.


What does Joey say on worship and the RPW?


----------



## VaughanRSmith (Jan 23, 2007)

NaphtaliPress said:


> What does Joey say on worship and the RPW?



I don't have the book with me now, I'll have to wait until later this afternoon.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 23, 2007)

John Brown of Haddington, _Questions and Answers on the Shorter Catechism_


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 23, 2007)

For recommended commentaries on the Westminster Confession of Faith, see this thread and this.


----------



## VaughanRSmith (Jan 24, 2007)

NaphtaliPress said:


> What does Joey say on worship and the RPW?



On Worship (from the answers section in the Study Guide):


> 11. Q. If we are not to worship God according to our imaginations, what must guide us in our worship?
> 
> _A. His revealed will found in the Bible._
> 
> ...


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Jan 24, 2007)

Exagorazo said:


> On Worship (from the answers section in the Study Guide):


Thanks very much!


----------

